# The taste of luck



## searcher (Feb 8, 2015)

A hot romance between a SBHM and a BBW. It starts slowly. I hope you like it.

*The Taste of Luck*
*by searcher*

*Chapter 1*

I was back on a visit at my parents. They live on the countryside in a beautiful little valley. The village is well-known for the relaxing atmosphere and the great variety of very good restaurants. Most people like to hike there, but of course not me... 
I was looking forward to a wellness vacation.. 

It was exactly the right timing, as the leaves were beautifully colored. So on my first day I decided to enjoy the sight, before the magnificient play of colours would be gone. I drove to the valley station of a chairlift to get up to a cabin with a great view over the surrounding hills and valleys. 

I felt a little uncomfortable in the chair as it was hanging considerably to my side and I was relieved when I arrived on the top. You have to know that I'm not ashamed of my 350 lbs. But it must have been quite a sight. 
Luckily I was able to get a seat where I had a free view. So I spent my afternoon sitting in the warm fall sun enjoying a nice cup of coffee and a delicious piece of Black Forest cake. 

It was nearly five o'clock when the waitress approached me. 

"I'm sorry, but we are closing soon. And the last ride with the lift will be at 5,"she appologized. "But if you like you can stay." she informed me." Every Saturday evening we have a special event. It is always outbooked as we only have 16 places inside. The owner himself is cooking. It's always a 5-course surprise menu. Unfortunately we just got a call, that 2 of our guests had an accident. Nothing bad happened, but they won't be able to get here in time, so they had to cancel. But on such short notice we are not able to get a substitute." 

"As you are the only one - person party today, I can offer you to participate. You have to pay only the half prize, but otherwise the food would be wasted.", she declared. 

" But how will I get down later" I asked her, thinking about the long way through the dark forest. 

"Don't worry. We are allowed to drive and you will get a ride", she appeased me. 

"Oh, and I forgot to say, wine and mineral water are included" 

It still was a bit more than I usually would pay for a meal, but when the people payed double for it every weekend , I thought it has to be something special. So I happily agreed and was invited inside. 

It was smelling delicious and I noticed that I was getting hungry. 
Soon the other guests were arriving and I was quite surprised to learn that they were driving 1-2 hours to take part in this event. They seemed to know each other very well,but were very kindly to me and congratulated me on my decision. So my anticipation was increasing. 

The waitress was bringing baskets with fresh bread and 3 different toppings to each table. It was seasoned butter, curd with herbs and one pot with crackling fat. 

As the others started with the bread and the different spreads I followed them. Everything tasted wonderful. But I still was sitting all alone at my table. 

Then the door opened and everybody greeted joyfully the newcomer. 

" Hello Jon, you'll join us tonight? That's a nice surprise" I was able to understand. 

The man was in his early forties and quite round. In fact he was really fat. He must be at least 650 lbs. 
He's really enormous, exactly how I like it. I've never met somebody of this size by chance, I thought to myself, when he approached my table. It was then that it dawned on me, that he has to be my companion for the evening. Every other seat was occupied. 
I think I started to blush deeply, because the room was suddenly getting too hot for me, as this gorgeous specimen approached my table. 

His black hair, dark eyes and the well groomed beard fit just fine with his impish smile. He was clad casual. Black jeans, which he was wearing over his belly, and a black polo-shirt tugged in. I asked myself, where on earth do they sell jeans in this size? The trousers were hold up by a pair of broad, bright red suspenders. He looked very self confident, what made him very attractive to me. 

"May I sit with you this evening?" he asked me with a deep voice, which made me shuddering with delight."I'm sorry if I disturb you" he added politely. 

Luckily I was seated in the corner of the room, so that he could sit on the bench, too. I doubted that it would have been comfortable for him to sit on the chair the whole time. The waitress was following him and pulled the table away so that he had enough place to sit. 

When he lowered his bulk on the bench it cracked noticeably, but he seemed to trust the furniture. 

But I didn't trust myself. I didn't know where to look, avoiding to stare at his beautiful belly like I was hypnotized. It was all rolls over rolls spreading forward to his knees, looking so soft that I needed all my self control to not reach out and touch it. How should I get through this evening without embarrassing myself totally? I 'd already forgotten my good manners while I was mesmerized by the sight. 

"You're welcome. My name is Kate", I introduced myself. Adding "you have to try the bread, it's still warm" 

"I'm Jon," he answered, still a little breathless, "and I know the bread. It's always the starter." 

With this he took some bread himself. We ate silently. I tried to hide my secret stares and was really glad when the first course was served. He took a tiny clothespin out of his pocket and secured the big white napkin at his collar. It made him look even bigger as the cloth accentuated his belly. So my eyes were glued to his vast belly, before I got my composure back and was able to concentrate on the plate before me. 

"Venison terrine with satéed mushrooms and Cumberland sauce" announced the server. 

I was really surprised. There wasn't only a tiny sample, it was really a thick slice of the terrine accompagnied by a good serving of mushrooms, nicely decorated by blossoms of Indian cress. The sauce was delivered in an extra sauce boat and the bread basket refilled. 

When I took the first bite I was softly moaning. It tasted delicious. Every flavour was only increasing the combined savor. 

"You like it?" my neighbor asked me. 

As I agreed we slowly started a conversation. He explained that he was from the village, too and we were surprised to learn that we went to the same school. He seemed to be a bit younger than me , what explained that I couldn't remember him. Soon we were sharing stories about teachers. 

But when we finished he excused himself, heaved up his bulk and waddled over to another table. I felt free to enjoy the impressive picture he gave when he sat down on a chair he was offered. The owner of the chair had to stand , but I think it was obvious to everybody that Jon wouldn't be able to stand for a longer chat. So I could watch him longingly, his mass widly overflowing the chair on every side. He was joking with them and laughing heartily. So that his whole body was shaking. 

After some time he stood up and vanished in the back. 

He reappeared just when the second course was delivered. Baked goat cheese with honey and garlic on a bed of field salad with again Indian cress.I was still trying to make a good impression on this interesting man and remembered the advice of a big friend of mine: 'If you ever meet a very fat man anywhere, tell him that you like his look. He will appreciate it.' 

So I took all my courage and told him that I was very happy to spend the evening in such a charming and handsome company. 
"Sorry", he nearly choked. "You don't need to make jokes on my expense-" 

"But I didn't joke.", I stuttered wanting desperately to disappear. So much about the advice of my friend... 

After an uncomfortable silence I tried to change the subject asking loudly "I wonder what's in that vinaigrette? It really has a unique taste." 

I didn't expect any answer and was quite surprised to hear a soft "If you really like to know. It's sherry, rasberry vinegar, maple syrup, a very good olive oil, raisins and pink peppercorn." 

"Can you taste this?" I doubted. 

"No, I know it", he seemed to tease me. 

"How.. ?" I started cluelessly. 

"I made it," he explained, clearly enjoying my astonishment. 

"So you are....?" 

"Yes I'm the cook" he finished my sentence. "As there was a free place this evening I decided to join the party. I seldom have the possibility to eat in company. And as you can see I like to try my creations." he said while patting his belly. 

I praised his cooking skills and when we had finished the 2nd course he stated "I'm sorry, but I have to go back to the kitchen. The main course needs my attention." 

My eyes dreamingly followed him, as he slowly made his way across the room. He looked so cute and I had noticed that he wasn't wearing a ring. How I wished I could have such a man in my life. 

Soon my thoughts were distracted by the other patrons. They wanted to know where I lived and so on. So it was kind of diverting and it seemed as no time until Jon returned, followed by the waitress with the main course. 

He was panting and sighed when he sat down. "It's really exhausting when you're at my size" he answered to my questioning look. 
Without thinking I stated "I 'm really impressed that you're able to stand in the kitchen so long."."That's meant to be a compliment" I quickly added, remembering his earlier reaction. 

"Oh no, I'm not standing, I wasn't able to do that for a long time. I'm sitting. A friend of mine built a nice sturdy, but comfortable chair for me and put it on wheels, so I don't have to get up in the kitchen." 

The plates were set in front of us and he told me "It's lamb fillet roasted with a coating of mustard, fresh herbs and spiced crumbs on a bed of blackberry sauce." 

There were bowls with pommes dauphinoise and green beans on the table to serve ourselves. We silently enjoyed the first bites of the dish until I praised again his creation. It was truely perfect. 

Suddenly he asked hesitantly, "Did you honestly mean what you said before?" I didn't knew what he meant so he explained "About me being handsome?" 

"Of course I meant it. I would never make jokes about that." I declared, relieved that I got the chance to clear up everything. 

"Because I had the impression that you were shocked and disgusted by my size" he told me. "You were either staring at my belly or looking in another direction." 

I was really embarrassed that he had noticed my futile attempt to hide my attraction to him. So I confessed. "On the contrary, I tried to hide that I was so impressed with your look. You see. I have a faible for very big men." 

"You have to mean very fat men, if you speak about me" was his dry response. 

"If you say so.Yes, but I didn't want to sound disrespectful" I affirmed. 

After a short silence he added "I was really disappointed when I thought you were disgusted like every other woman I ever met. Because I found you very attractive, too. I would be glad to know more about you." 

So we continued our conversation until he had to take care of the dessert. 

"I really have a sweet tooth, So dessert is my favorite dish," he confided to me before he pushed himself up with the help of the table. 

"Me too," I said, patting my not so small tummy. 

"I can tell" Jon said, "but your appetite pales next to mine!" 

"Not if I keep enjoying your big meals," I said with a wink of my eye and Jon winked back at me, sending my heart aflutter. 

It took him not long to come back. As he had explained earlier he had a help in the kitchen, so that he only had to put a last touch to the different courses he had prepared as far as possible during the day. 

Dessert was a variety of chocolate and vanilla, consisting of a warm chocolate muffin with a heart of melted chocolate, a small form with creme brulée, as well as some white and black mousse au chocolat. 

I couldn't resist to watch his belly when he leaned back after polishing of his plate. It seems as if his trousers were getting a little bit tight around his middle. They were starting to cut into the soft flesh. 

"You're doing it again", he stated with a soft smile. 

"Hmm" I uttered still distracted seeing him slowly stroking his belly. 

"You're staring at my belly" he teased me "Would you like to touch?" 

"I take you by your word" I declared and before loosing my courage I leaned over and softly rubbed his belly. "You know that it's said to bring luck, if you rub a Buddha belly" I joked, whilst enjoying the feeling of his vastness. 

I thought I heard him moaning silently when we were suddenly interupted by the calls of the other patrons. It seemed that it was usual practice to put all the tables together to relish the last course in a big round. 

The last course was a big plate of all kind of different cheeses decoratively arranged with grapes and slices of cantaloupe melons. I was quite full after the opulent meal, but I noticed that the others, especially Jon, seemed to have greater capacities than me. 
It was a nice end to a beautiful evening and I really didn't want to leave. So me and Jon were the last ones to leave. When we get to the car he asked me to take a seat in the back and to my great surprise squeezed himself besides me, while the driver took us back down the mountain. It was a big car, but still it was a tight fit. I was in heaven. Even more when the car slowly started to rock over the bumpy way throwing us around in the back. I was constantly smashed into his soft mass until he put his arm around me to steady me. 

Out of the blue he asked me "Would you like to have a picnic with me tomorrow?" 

I happily agreed and he asked to meet him at the station at 1 o'clock.


----------



## searcher (Feb 19, 2015)

Chapter 2

When I arrived at the station the next day he was awaiting me, sitting at the edge of the open trunk. 
He was wearing jeans with a belt and a T-shirt. The belt was cutting into his belly dividing it into two parts.The lower part nicely filling out his trousers and the upper part still bulging over straining his T-shirt. It looked hot, but quite uncomfortable. 

"I'm glad to see you. I wasn't sure if you would show up today" he said, smiling brightly at me. 

"Why shouldn't I", I asked perplex. 

"I thought you might have changed your mind. I didn't had a date for a long time, "he explained. 

"Oh no, I wouldn't want to miss a picnic with you. Thank you, for the invitation. I'm really looking forward to it." I assured him. "Will we go up with the lift again?" 

"Unfortunately that's not possible for me. I'm way to fat to fit in the chair and there is no chance that I would be able to lock the safety holder. And further more its only designed to 500 lbs. But if you like you can ride in the chair. I have to go by car´," he regretted. 

I assured him that I would be fine with the car and he introduced me to an older man sitting on the driver's seat. "That's Tim, a friend of mine, who earns a little extra money by driving me around if necessary. It was a long time since I was able to fit behind the wheel of a car."
"Please take a seat" he added. 

Then he closed the door and slowly made his way to the other side. I was watching again, how he struggled to get on the backseat. When he finally was cramped inside we started again the bumby way through the forest. And it was even better, as now I had a clear view of flesh jiggling erotically which each new bump in the road. Being pressed into this vast body, seeing how much space he occupied and feeling and watching how his overflowing flesh was shaking was like a dream come true. 

I would have liked to sit there forever, but soon we arrived on the top. 

With some difficulties he heaved himself out of the car, which made the car groan loudly with relief as the springs were released from their heavy load. 

Panting he described his plans. "I packed some things together. Would you mind to wear the backpack? It is difficult for me to get it on my back. I will take the basket and the blanket," 

I happely agreed and was a little bit surprised to be faced with a big hiking backpack. He said that his choosen picnic place wasn't too far. 

"I'm only able to walk very slowly and only for a short distance without sitting down," he entrusted to me, panting heavily after just the short distance. 

"That's fine with me," I assured him. "I'm glad that I 'm not the one falling behind as usual." 

And so we followed a small path behind the cabin through a little thicket until it opened to a sloping meadow with a great outlook. 

He tried to spread the oversized blanket, but had some difficulties with bending over. His belly got in the way. I liked to watch his belly hanging down in big rolls, but when I noticed his struggle I quickly took over. Then I laid down. 
He gazed anxiously at the blanket before he once more bent over, trying to reach the ground before he plopped ungracefully down on his knees. Then he turned over to sit down. He spread his legs wide, so that his massive belly was lying on the blanket. He just looked adorable, but he had to apologize again. 

"Sorry that I need so much space, but otherwise I won't be able to sit on the floor." 

"Why don't you lay down," I asked him. "I think that would be more relaxing than sitting." 

"That's a good idea, if you don't mind to hand me over the food." 

"That's no problem", I told him. 

So he laid back and then with some momentum he rolled over on his side. What a sight. His belly sprawling widely in front of him. Because of this whole exercise his pants were sliding down and his T-shirt couldn't hold any longer the stretch and rode up exposing an ample part of his belly. I was mesmerized by this sight. 

When he noticed the mishap he got really embarassed. He tried to get up to cover his girth. 

"Please don't look," he pleaded, "I should have known that I would make a fool of myself." 

"I understand if you want to leave now," he added. 

"Don't!" I stopped his futile attempt to put his T-shirt back into his pants. "You didn't make a fool of yourself. And why should I leave? I'm still looking forward to a great picnic." 
"And," I added, "I think you're cute". stretching out my arm to touch his naked belly. 

He didn't stop me, just looking in awe at my hand. So I got more courage and started to caress the pale flesh. It felt so soft and warm beneath my fingers. I had to rub it more, my hand sinking deeply into his vastness. 

Then I heard a soft moan and I noticed that he had closed his eyes. So I took a grab of his thick lovehandle, pulling at it and than caressing it and then exploring the deep folds. This was answered by more moaning. So I started to push my hand up under the shirt, stroking his ample body whereever I could reach. He was now panting and moaning so I was putting my hand inside his pants fondling his soft skin as deep as I could reach. By now he'd started to grunt and panting loudly. 
I was so aroused, I needed to feel more, so I slipped over to him, pressing my own soft body against him. I tried to hug him but I could only reach the side of his belly which was still lying in front of him. So I hugged and petted whatever I could reach. He pulled me up, so that he was able to caress my body too and started to kiss me. It was wonderful. His soft lips nibbling on mine, the beard scratching softly over my skin and his tongue exploring my mouth. 

I don't know how long we enjoyed ourselves, but I think it lasted 
for some time until we were disturbed by the loud rumbling of his stomach.

"I think we should look what you have brought in that huge backpack" I told him. 

He nodded approvingly and told me to open the picnic basket. Inside I found plates, cutlery, napkins and beautiful flutes as well as a bottle of rosa sparkling wine in a cool pack and mineral water. 

"Can you please open now the backpack?", he asked me, "I can't reach it." 

In it I found a lot of plastic boxes and bowls. Everything was carefully stored. It looked and smelled delicious. Suddenly my stomach started to growl, too. 

"Did you prepare all this by yourself?" I asked astonished. "When did you get up this morning?" 

"Well ,it wasn't so bad. And I really enjoy to cook when I know it will be appreciated," he appeased me. "I hope you will like it." 

"That's for sure", I said by looking over the now outspread dishes. There were little wraps filled with chicken and salad, tomatoes with mozzarella and fresh basil, a pastasalad, little rools filled with feta, vine leaves filled with rice and other antipasti. There was also a fruit salad as well as grapes and slices of melons with smoked ham and some cheese. 

In the last box I found dessert. Beautiful decorated muffins. 

Tentatively I asked "May I lean against you?" 

He blushed and said, "I would like that." 

So I snuggled myself against him, just where his belly curved outwards. What a feeling! I relished the warmth of soft pillow behind me, my left arm resting on his outstretching belly. I felt so safe and protected and at home. 

We started to savor the result of his cooking spree. He explained to me what spices and herbs he used and encouraged me to try everything, telling me that one of his goals was to use as much fresh and local products as possible. 

Then our conversation changed to other themes. I noticed he was not only a good looking cook, but a man with a great humour who could laugh over himself, too. He was interested in many things and very intelligent. I really enjoyed his company. 

Suddenly he asked me "Do you see that hotel over there on the other side of the valley? My family owns it. My grandfather started it. I always liked to be in the kitchen and so I decided to learn cooking in order to join the family business. I liked my job very much and I was really good in it. I got several prizes and was working in big houses, even abroad." 

I was really surprised to hear that. For me he was a great cook, but I knew how hard it was to make a name in this business. 

"But as much as I loved my job I also loved the food. So over the years I gained and gained. The kilos were coming and never going. After several years I decided it was time to go home. As planned I was responsible for the kitchen. Soon we were well-known for our first-class restaurant." 

"But now as it was my own kitchen I couldn't resist all the tempting meals surrounding me the whole day. My appetite was insatiable. I had nobody I had to answer to but myself and so I was sampling everything personally. I called it sampling, but in truth it was eating.", he told me. 

"As you can imagine I was getting fatter and fatter. I got more and more problems with working in the kitchen. My feet and my back ached, I was constantly sweating because of the heat. Moving around was getting more difficult, as there was not enough space. Bending over was getting difficult, too. I wasn't able too look in the oven or to take something out of a lower shelf." 

"So I had to leave the kitchen to my replacement. Me staying responsible for the menu, shopping, developing new recipes, supervising and answering the phone. I was working in the office. But I still visited the kitchen for my so called samples. So I still gained more weight," he continued his story. 

"When I broke the heavyload chair in the office for the second time, I started to work from home. It seemed to be the best solution, because I wasn't able to drive any more and it was not easy for me to get to work. And in addittion, at the hotel I had to wear presentable clothes, which I outgrew permanently. So I overtook the telephone and reservation service. I started to cook at home what I liked. Groceries were delivered, so I didn't need to go out." 

"As you can imagine, my increasing weight caused constantly new problems. Soon I needed the help of other people in my daily life. It was going so far that I only could walk some feet and mostly lived in a recliner, because I couldn't sleep lying down any more.", he continued. 


"I probably weighed more than 800 lbs at my biggest. But it was no real life.", he stated. 

"But as I wasn't able to cook myself any more or to get up and get something to eat, I started to lose weight. The people who helped me only gave me healthy food which helped me to lose a lot of water. I than started to exercise to strengthen my muscles, so that I could get up again and look for myself. So I lost a lot of weight but also gained some again. That was 2 years ago. Nowadays I try to maintain my weight." 

"I don't want to be so dependent from other people ever again. I won't be able to lose more weight, because I still love to cook and to eat and I still need a lot of help, because I can't do things myself, but I get around," he ended his story. 

"I'm really impressed", I told him, "I think it needs a lot of strength and willpower to loose such a lot of pounds. You can be really proud of yourself." 

"I think I had no choice" he answered. "It was either loosing weight or I would have died in the near future." 

"I'm glad that you found a way back to life," I confessed. 

Through his whole declaration I was leaning against my soft but strong warming pillow. Then he turned towards me and said excusingly. "I need to lay on my back, my arm is gone dead." 

With that he turned around which caused his shirt to ride even higher and his belly, now stuffed with all the picnic to plopp completely off his trousers, showing even more of his adorable body. 

He tried again in vain to cover the overflowing mass. But I took once more the opportunity to caress his pale skin. Softly jiggling his ample flesh, creating little waves all over this humungous ocean of flesh. It seemed that he liked the feelings I created as he started again to suspire. Then I started to circle his deep belly button with my finger before putting it in the hole, pulling on it to produce bigger waves until I leant over starting to kiss his belly while my hand was wandering down to that hidden fold beneath the overhanging mass. He groaned even louder and when I put my arm under it to push it up stroking softly along that line he abruptedly sucked in the air, then letting out a loud bearlike growl. 

"Thank you so much for the nice afternoon", he said after regaining his breath, "but it's getting fresh. I think we should try the dessert before going back. You have to try them, they are my favourite. They are called Faux waves of the Danube, consisting of chocolate cake with cherries and a filling of vanilla butter cream, topped with chocolate." 

"Oh that sounds delicious," was my answer "shall I help you to sit up again?" 

So I gave him a hand that he was able to pull himself in a sitting position. 

With his spread legs and his protuding belly resting on the blanket, he really looked like a lucky charm Buddha. I started to think like my lucky charm as I noticed that I was slowly falling in love with this gorgeous man. 

So we enjoyed the sweat treat and it was as good as he had announced. 

I put everything back in the backpack and the basket. It was much easier now without all the food. When I was finished, he cleared his voice and told me, "Now comes the difficult part. That's why I hate to sit on the ground. I don't know if I'm able to get up without something to pull me up. Would you mind to give me a hand?" 


Of course I didn't mind at all and so he turned over again until with a lot of momentum he laid on his belly. Then he got on his knees before pulling up one foot in front of him. He pushed his pendulous belly as far as possible out of the way and grabbed both of my hands. I needed all my strength to not topple over, but as I have a lot of counterweight of my own we managed to heave him up. After that tremendous exercise he gasped for air. But when I finished folding up the blanket, putting on the backpack and him rearranging his pants he was able to walk back to the car. 

When we were back on the way down to the valley, me again pressing into his body I thanked him for the nice afternoon. 

"It was my pleasure," he responded. "It was magical for me and I hope I will see you again." 

"That would be nice. I really enjoyed your company", I told him. 

"So, maybe you would like to have a tour through our hotel and some coffee later on, tomorrow?" he asked hesitantly. 

Of course I was perfectly happy with the prospect of seeing him again so soon, and we agreed that he would pick me up at 2 o'clock.


----------



## Tad (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm really enjoying this story so far


----------



## searcher (Feb 22, 2015)

Chapter 3

The next day I dressed myself carefully, choosing a stretching T-Shirt with a plunging neckline to show off my best assets. I thought it would highlight my cleavage which I was often told to be impressive. I put on my best-fitting jeans which didn't help much in my opinion as I always found my thighs too big. It didn't matter which size I was, my thighs always were some sizes ahead. 

But I felt quite confident and was looking forward to see Jon again. Unfortunately my parents weren't as thrilled as me. They were awaiting to spend some time with me during my vacation, and now I was constantly away. So I angrily left the house to wait at the corner for Jon. 

Punctually the car was holding in front of me and I slipped into my usual place beside my new friend. Our destination wasn't far away, so I had barely time to take in his appearance. He was wearing black trousers with a white shirt and a huge wine red veste with a nice embroidery on it. I thought it accentuated his belly perfectly wonderful. 

He noticed my questioning look and explained: "That's kind of an uniform everybody from the stuff has to wear in the hotel. Of course it's not designed for someone of my size. So it's not exactly flattering me." 

"For me you're looking very impressive," I stated. "You're looking like the image of a jovial landlord. Someone with a joyful, appeasing and cozy charisma." 

"Really?" he asked doubtfully. "Nobody told me that before. I always thought it makes me look even fatter." 

"That's right," I admitted, "but, that doesn't change anything. It's all about the impression people will get from you. Do you think your guests would prefer a slim but sourly looking manager?" 

"No. You're right" he beamed at me. "I like your point of view." 

We entered the hotel through the lobby, where we were greated by a scraggy woman. 

"Nice to see you Jon." 

"Don't let her bother you. That's my sister Jane." 

"Jane, that's my friend Kate. I'll show her arround today.Tomorrow I will come in for work." 

His sister shot me a dead glare and rushed away. 

"I'm sorry. I don't know what's wrong with her today." John excused her behaviour. 

"Let's start the tour." 

We first walked through the restaurant, which consisted of several rooms to avoid the image of a great hall. It was beautifull designed and decorated with a lot of carved wood on the walls. It was quite spacious and it took us some time with his slow-going pace. He was constantly breathing heavily so I knew it was really hard for him. Before we entered the kitchen Jon had to sit down and take a break. 
When he was recovered we looked through the kitchen. Soon it was becoming evident that this was his realm. He was in his element, tasting sauces and cremes and more, talking animatedly with his colleagues. He explained to me how such a big kitchen was working. That there were different stations for the different courses and how it worked that everything was ready in time and on the same time for the whole table. I was very impressed by all the organisation that was behind the cooking. 
But it was also clear that he wouldn't be able to work there. They were working high speed, even when it was not lunch time. Soon we were sitting in a corner from where we could oversee everything without standing in the way. 
Jon was sitting on a broad bench explaining that this was his place when he still worked in the kitchen and had to sit as often as possible. 

After that he showed me some of the rooms before we got to the wellness area. It was the newest part and amazing. Different saunas with steam and finnstyle, with herbs and one with salt air. 
The best part was the pool. 

"That's amazing," I told him, "your own wellness oasis. Do you use it yourself?" 

"I like to swim a lot, and sometimes I use the sauna too, but I find it too boring to sit there alone," he answered and added, "if you like we could plan a wellness day tomorrow." 

So we agreed to meet again the following afternoon. 

I couldn't believe my luck . This week was getting the best week of my life. 

After finishing the tour when we rested in the lobby he offered me, "We now can have coffee here, or if you would agree, I would like to go to my place, where it is more comfortable for me. I've made a cake. But it is up to you. I would fully understand if you want to stay here." 

"Oh, I would like to see your home!" I told him happily. So he called Tim to bring us back to his place. 

He lived not far away, about 10 min. by foot, in a nice apartement house. 
"I had to move here when I wasn't able to climb stairs anymore," he explained, "it's not easy to find a flat without stairs in this hilly ground." 

He let me in and showed me to a nice terasse with a beautiful view over the valley saying:" I think we'll have coffee first, than I'll show you around", while offering me a seat in one of the comfortable chairs. The table was already set for two. 

"I hoped you would agree," he smiled impishly", appending "I'm back in a minute." 

As he said, he soon was back with a big tray with a can of coffee and an enourmous, delightfully decorated cake. He put it down on the table and sat down in an extra wide chair besides me, panting again: "One moment please." 

I let him gain back his breath while enjoying the view. Pretending to look at the valley and not at his ample belly, outstretching to his knees and building roll after roll only only vaguely visible beneath his veste. 

"This is a butter creme tarte with roasted almonds," he told me by cutting me a big slice. 

The cake had 6 layers, filled with the creme and had a beautiful pattern painted on the surface. I let out a soft sigh when it melted in my mouth. 

"You're really good with cakes," I said admiringly. "I think it's the best I've ever had. It just looks like out of a book, and it tastes heavenly." 

"I'm glad that you like it. It's my favourite," he declared, "some work, but I think it's worth it." 

We started to do some small talk while savoring the cake. 

"So,..." he started to say, when we were silent for a moment, then pausing again. 

"Yes?" I asked back. 

"Ahm," he cleared his throat. "I wanted to ask you something. And I don't know how to start it without being to indiscret." 

"I hope you're not mad at me being so frankly", he blurtet out. "So you're really into big bellies?" 

I had to smile a bit while answering. 

"Yes I like men with big, soft bellies like yours. The bigger, the better. And yours is quite impressive, if I may be open, too." 

"So you're only attracted to me because of my figure," he stated. 

"Oh no," I said, "of course that was drawing my attention to you in the first place, and I have to admit that I find you really sexy. But the last two days I had a great time with you. I think we had a lot of fun and had a lot to talk about. I never knew a man with whom I could talk and laugh so much." 

"Nobody ever told me to look sexy," he laughed loudly, what made his belly shaking wildly. "But I'm feeling the same way. By the way, you're looking stunningly today. I should have said that earlier, but I'm not used to flirting." 

"What do you think about deepening our relationship?" He asked hesitantly. 

"I would be very happy." I admitted smiling broadly, hoping that he felt too that butterflies in his enormous belly. 

"May I kiss you then?" he asked shyly. 

"I would like that," I whispered, leaning over to him.

With some difficulties he was able to lean over, too, to give me a soft kiss, saying "Then we should go inside where we can sit more comfortable. Or would you like the tour first?" 

"I'd like the tour first," I said standing up and watching him heaving up his mass. "But first I want to hug you. I wanted to do that the whole day." 

With that I hugged him as far as I could, pressing myself deep into his soft torso. He embraced me too, and gave me a long kiss, letting his tongue exploring my mouth. He tasted like almonds, creme and coffee and was so tenderly that I could have stayed like that forever. 

"I think we should make the tour before I have to sit down again," he said by breaking the kiss, leading me inside into the living room. 

There was a big sofa with an ottoman on one side and a big recliner in the corner in front of the TV. 

He sat down on the sofa leaning back, spreading his legs wide apart and letting his belly drop between the legs, patting on the place next to him. 

"Come on, sit down, please," he begged. 

"No," I answered coquettishly, standing in front of him, leaning myself over his vaste form to kiss him again. Revelling in the amazing feeling of his soft body beneath me and his exploring tongue in my mouth. I started to stroke his neck, playing with his earlobes. 

He put his arms around my waist, slowly starting to caress my back. Letting his hands wander down over my ample rear, softly moaning again. 
I stopped the kiss to relieve him a bit from the pressure of my weight, as I was then nearly lying on his belly, stroking back his beautiful dark dair, kissing him softly on the nose. 

"What you're doing?" he asked. 

I started to slowly unbutton his veste. When I reached the middle I slid my hands inside to feel the heat emanating from his prodigiuos body and the softness of his breasts and his rolls. 
I closed my eyes to picture the big rolls I could feel and a longing moan escaped my lips. 

I continued to unbutton the veste and helped him to pull it off. That was no easy task, as he had to lean forward to free it in the back. At least we got rid off it. Then I started to nuzzle at his neck and to ruffle his beard. I liked to feel the softness of his doublechin beneath the beard. He started to kiss me again, his tongue getting more agressive and demanding. 

Soon I had to break the kiss because I was out of breath. I began to unbutton his shirt much faster, as I couldn't wait for the treasure inside. It felt like Christmas and birthday in one. 
When I achieved my goal, I tucked at the arms to get it off him. 
Now he was sitting in front of me wearing a wifebeater of tremendous size. It was enveloping his overflowing belly, stretched to its limits. 

Now I was panting myself. 
The indication of his big breasts, his wide lovehandles and his belly button was driving me crazy. 
I could now see for the first time his strong, broad shoulders and his meaty upperarms which I had to caress immidiately. 

"Would you mind taking off your shirt?" he interrupted my line of thoughts. 

"Not at all," I responded with anticipation."Would you like to help me?" I begged him flirtaciously. 

"I would like to do that!" was his hoarse answer. 

He inserted his hands under my T-shirt and rolled it up ever so slowly, roaming over every inch of my naked skin. I leaned back to give him better access to the sensitive spot beneath my breasts, getting goosbumps with delight. 

"You like that?" he asked softly, and started to kiss his way over my soft belly. 

Then he put his face into my cleavage pressing my breasts together, explaining: "I wanted to do that the first minute I saw you. You're so beautiful. Every pound is perfectly distributed. "

I decided it was time to unpack my present and pulled vigorously at his wife beater. His belly was lifted up before it felt back with a loud plop when it was freed from its restrictions. 

He blushed deeply, evidently embarassed by this sign of his extreme obesety. When I pulled the wife beater up, he tried to held it down, asking me hesitantly, "You're sure that you want to see that?" 

"Of course I'm sure. I can't wait any longer," I told him unpatiently. 

So he allowed me to go on. 

"Oh my God!" I whispered sensually. 

"I told you, that you wouldn't like to see all this flab," he noted sadly. 

"Oh no, on the contrary," I explained to him, "you're looking even bettter than I thought. You're marvellous." 

Seeing his upper body in all its glory for the first time turned me on so much. I lifted his belly up with both my hands, enjoying its heaviness and let it rest on my knee. Then I pushed it up in short intervals, like massaging him. At the same time I hold up his beautiful manboobs, which were so immense, that they were building fat rolls under his arms to his back. I tenderly followed the line under his breasts with my fingernail. He shuddered and moaned deeply. His head felt back, his eyes shut and he started to pant. 
I increased the pressure with my knee taking the right nipple into my mouth, starting to swirl my tongue around it. Then I did the same with the left one. His panting increased and he was arching towards me. 
Then I took his right nipple again and started to suck on it. He sucked in his breath sharply and again I heard the bearlike growl. 

He panted heavily, telling me "You did it again," with a smile. 

"What did I do?" I asked him. 

"You made me come in my pants like a teenager. The same as yesterday," he laughed. 

"That was my intention." I grinned. "I want you to need me badly" I added joking. 

"I think you might be on the right path then," he acknowledged. 

After cleaning himself up he changed into some comfortable sweatpants and sat back beside me. 
I snuggled against his soft bulk again feeling at home. 

We sat there a long time, the tour through his place totally forgotten, again talking about all kind of things, whilst he constantly was stroking my skin and playing with my breasts, only interrupted by some passionate kisses. 
Much to soon it was time for me to leave, as I promised my parents to spend the evening with them. 
But we had a date for the next day. I felt like I was in heaven.


----------



## Fiji (Feb 25, 2015)

I LOVE this story. You are one great writer!


----------



## searcher (Feb 27, 2015)

Chapter 4

The next morning, when I announced, that I was leaving again for the day, my parents asked whom I was meeting. It is a small community and so everbody knows nearly everybody. When I told them that I was going to meet Jon, they were very agitated. 

"That fat blimp!" My father exclaimed. 

"Where did you even meet him?" He asked, "Rumour says he is so fat that he doesn't leave his house and is even too obese to walk any more." 

"That was some time ago. He lost a lot of weight." I defended my friend. "I think he's beautiful. But he is so nice and loveable, I wouldn't mind if he would be weighing 250 lbs more or less." 

"Beautiful!" My father snarled. "Maybe you need new glases. If he could lose 250 lbs more he still is morbidly obese and probably still looks like a whale." 

"What will the people say?" he complained. "If you would lose some weight yourself, you would be able to find a nice man and wouldn't need to take the first one." 
"He probably needs someone to take care of him, so that he is able to follow his gluttony. Otherwise he wouldn't be interested in you." 

I got really mad then, and shouted at him "You don't even know him. How can you be so judgemental?" 
"And you know what?" I added "even when he looks like a whale he is a better man than you. And I always liked whales. They are beautiful, caring animals and deserve protection." 

With that I stomped out the house, angry tears in my eyes. 

When I reached the corner I regained my composure. But Jon immediately noticed that something was wrong when I slipped beside him, snuggling even more into him than usual. I needed to feel his strength and confidence. 

"What's wrong?" he asked caringly. "You're mad at me?" 

"Why would I be mad at you? No. I had a big argument with my parents." I assured him. 

"So why didn't I get a long welcoming kiss?" he demanded jokingly. 

"Maybe because I can't reach around you properly?" I answered laughing, kissing his hand which was laying on over my shoulder. "I will make it worth it for you, when we get out of the car." 

After only seconds we arrived at the hotel. When Jon had managed to heave himself out I hugged him longingly and pressed him against the closed door. He leaned back to steady himself and put his big arms around me so that I was nearly engulfed by his mass. 

I started to kiss him feveriously. Nibbling at his lips, softly biting into the soft flesh, then licking over it with my tongue. He tasted like coffee and honey. 

Then I put my tongue deeper to titillate his palate, before swirling it around his tongue. 

He managed to hold me even closer and started to return me the favour until we heard a descreet hurrumphing. Tim smiled at us and said "I thought you wouldn't want to be talk of the town." 

Seeing the passing guests we both blushed and giggled. 

"Thank you." Jon said to Tim. "See you later." 

He asked me, "What's in your bag?" 

"That's my towel." 

"You don't need your own. They will be provided, as well as a bathrobe," he assured me. 

I smiled, "But they for sure are not big enough for me. I like to envelope myself in a towel as I have no bathrobe with me and I'm absolutely sure that the provided ones don't fit." 

"Okay, we'll see," he nodded. 

Meanwhile we arrived at the wellness area and agreed to meet in the resting area. 

"The two beach loungers at the back are reserved for us", he informed me. 

When I was changed I made myself comfortable until I saw him slowly making his way towards me. He was wearing an enormous white very fluffy bathrobe (I didn't know they made them that big!). He looked like a big white polar bear and I couldn't wait to see all the soft blubbery flesh hidden underneath! 

We decided to start with the pool. 

I helped him take off his bathrobe and saw the label indicating it was a 15XL! Underneath, he was wearing a huge pair of swimming shorts nicely filled out by his big stomach. I could see it tossing around wildly in the thin fabric when he waddled over to the stairs. He went down until the water reached his hips. Then he threw himself into the water with a whalelike header and dived away. That created an enormous wave over the whole pool. Luckily we were still alone. 

When he breached the surface again he turned around and invited me, "Come in! It's perfect." 

"No, you are perfect, my sexy man." I answered and joined him. So we swam some slow laps, breast stroking interrupted by floating around on the back, his belly sticking out of the water, until I couldn't wait any longer. I felt the urge to hug that now freely floating mass. He really looked massive as his breasts were floating up on the water. They were even bigger than mine in comparison to my small looking F cups. 

He looked so beautiful and relaxed. 

When I hugged him I started to explore his whole body which felt so different without the pull of gravity on it. Every roll was floating on its own and jiggling softly when he moved. 

I slung my arms around his neck and lifted my legs putting them around his imagined waist. Jon put his arms around my bottom to support me and started tenderly kneading my cheeks. 

He started to kiss me passionately whilst I began to wiggle up and down on his belly. Then he got more courageous and let his hands slip under the hem of my bathing suit. I was so turned on by then, that I really considered to go further down, when we were interrupted by the sound of people talking. Unfortunately we were no longer alone. 

So we got some distance between us, still panting heavily. 

"Lets's take a rest before we go into the sauna," Jon suggested. 

So we went back to our loungers. 

"These are the reinforced ones," he explained with a wink. "Otherwise I would doubt that they wouldn't break beneath me. But we are advertising as a fat friendly hotel, and so we can provide appropriate furniture for those clientele, too." 

"We can guarantee that everything has undergone a special test for stability, as there could never be a guest bigger than me," he grinned. 

Then I grinned and asked, "But what if I climb on top of you in your lounger, with my 350 lbs on top of your 650 lbs?"

We layed down on the big comfortable loungers facing each other. I was glad about their stability as I had some experience with inappropriate furniture myself. 

"That wellness day was a great idea of you," I told Jon. "I had planned such a day myself, but it is much more fun with such a nice company." 

"I'm glad you're enjoying yourself," he answered. "You seemed so distraught earlier. Would you like to talk about it?", he asked apprehensivly. 

How could I tell him anything about that scene without hurting him? So I decided to negate everything, saying "Oh that was only a little argument. Nothing important." 

"Don't give me that shit," he said bluntly. "You were evidently very upset and if you don't tell me I have to think it has something to do with me," he reasoned. 

As I didn't refute his assumption immediately, he softly said "That's it. You were upset because of me." 

I didn't want him to think that anything was his fault, so I told him the whole conversation. Not in such drastic words as my father had used, but he got a clear image. 

When I came to the part where I told my father, that it doesn't matter to me if Jon would weigh more or less, because I liked him for his personnality, his face lit up. 

"I'm glad you told me that," he explained to me. "Because I had a similar experience." 

"You did?" I asked surprised.

"Yes, my sister," he confessed. "As I told you yesterday, I didn't know what was going on with her."

"Normally she is a very nice woman. She is a woman full of love and cares a lot about me. So I asked her about her unfriendly behaviour towards you." he added. "She was telling me that she didn't like you, because she was sure you're only after my money. She said, that you saw the big chance because I'm feeling alone and an easy victim. She said that I'm a lovely person, and there will be a loving person in my future, but that no woman would find me sexy as you said you do. That must be faked." 

He paused for a moment. "I know what she means. It was my opinion too. But I experienced your joy to undress me and saw you getting aroused by touching me. That and your story convinced me that your feelings are true." 

I again had tears in my eyes. How could his sister be so cruel? But I understood that she thought she had to look out for him. 

"Are you really feeling so lonely?", I asked him. "You seemed so confident to me." 

"I'm longing for a woman who loves me as I am. Who doesn't want to change me. But I never thought that I would find one, until I met you. Our relationship is still young, but I want to take a chance on it." 

"Me too," I told him. "I'm searching the same in a man and I'm glad that I found you. I can't promise anything, but until now you're just perfect. Inside and outside." 

He smiled at me and stretched his arm out to took my hand, stroking it tenderly.
"So we look how we get along, and don't listen what other people will say?" He asked. 

"That's exactly what I intend to do," I declared. 

We relaxed a little bit longer, before we agreed to to try out the sauna with herbs. It would be a good start, because it isn't too hot.


----------



## Biglover (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful story. I hope there will be more.


----------



## searcher (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you Tad, Fiji and Biglover for making such a nice comment.
I'm glad that you like my story. And there are coming some more chapters. It's getting hot...


----------



## searcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Chapter 5

We went down to the shower room and took off our swim suits, and for the first time I could adore the glorious sight of Jon's naked body. He looked so good. His broad shoulders, his big breasts that sat atop of the humongous amplitude of his belly. Which despite bulging out in front of him, was hanging down almost to his knees, covering his intimacy. 

His moobs built a fat roll under his arms leading to his back, his belly creating its own big rolls. He looked amazingly soft. One could clearly see that he once weighed a lot more as the whole mass jiggled madly with every movement. 

His belly button was stretched and seemed to look down to the floor. He had beautiful thighs which met each other down to the knees. Not overly fat, only strong enough to bear his weight. 


I was again hypnotized by his perfection. And had to remind me that we weren't alone. 

"Do you still like what you see?" He questioned me self-conscious. 

"Even more" I exclaimed. "You look drop-dead gorgeous. I would say I need something to cool down rather than to heat up," I jested. 

"Me too," he bantered back, "it's only good that nobody is able to see how hot I find you." 


Thanking him for his compliment I added "As much as I'd like to explore your body immediately, I think we should stay with the wellness for a bit longer." 

Smiling he agreed "Let's start then." 

So I enveloped myself in my super-sized towel and we entered the herbal sauna. It was a beautiful room, with in-built seats tiled with mosaic stones. In the middle was a great pan over some heated stones. The pan was divided into quarters each containing a different herb. Water was dribbling onto the herbs, so that they started to emit their scent in the air. Every 5 minutes it changed to another flavor. 

There was no other choice for Jon than to squeeze his ample mass into the seat. Luckily they were built really generously, but it still was a tight fit. His belly was pressed inwards on the sides so it protruded even more in front almost overflowing his knees. He overfilled the whole seat and had to rest his arms high on the sidewalls. 

The other guests tried to hide their stares in vain. He ignored them and leaned back and closed his eyes to relax. 
I sat across from him enjoying the beautiful sight in front of me, trying to imprint every detail in my mind. 

When the others left he told me "I think I will never be used to the looks I get, but I choose to ignore them." 

We stayed a bit longer in the quite relaxing atmosphere, before walking outside to cool down. Then we rested again, before we went back to the pool. Unfortunately we were not alone, so we only did some laps. Of course not without some secret touching under water. 


At last we went into the Finn style sauna. For me it was too hot, so I always prefered to sit at the lowest level. This time accompanied by Jon. "There is no way that I can climb up that bench. I'm glad it's not breaking down, but we put some stones under the first bench to hold my weight." 


After some minutes he showed me a bunch of dried birch branches and asked me to slap him softly with them. We were alone again, he stood up so that I could reach every part of his body. I started with his back. From the shoulders down to the back of his meaty calves. Then he turned around and I started on the belly, very carefully because I didn't want to hurt him. He then lifted up his overhang that I could reach his thighs. He seemed to enjoy it, as he made soft purring noises, and I have to admit that I found it equally arousing. 

Some minutes later we left and took a cold shower. After that I started to rub ice all over his now red skin. He gasped and arched away from my touch when the first ice was meeting his heated flesh. But I enjoyed rubbing his whole body, feeling how the cold ice quickly melted beneath my fingers and to explore his hot physique. 

He started to reciprocate the favor so that we soon were both giggling squirming around to avoid the coldness. 

But soon Jon said "I'm sorry to interrupt this, but I have to sit down. But I know the right place to continue." 

He took my hand and led me around the corner. There was sign that said fun shower. When he opened the door I discovered an extra wide shower room with a built-in bench. 

Jon explained that there were different showers available, like soft rain, mist or a massaging one. 

In addition the lights constantly changed colour. 

"The bench was added for me, so I can have comfortable showers too." He explained further while sitting down and pulling me towards him. "And just now it comes in really handy," he whispered in my ear. 

He had put the shower in misty mode and the lights were slowly going through the spectrum. I again positioned myself between his wide spread legs, his naked belly resting on my knee. I loved to feel the weight of it. 

Nearly lying on his soft body I started to hug him, softly caressing his ample form as far as I could reach. He hugged me back with his hands now roaming over my back from my shoulders to the sensitive spot just over my bottom. 

Simultaneously he nuzzled my neck. Nibbling and softly sucking at my favorite spot. I purred contentedly when his beard softly scratched on my sensitive skin, making me shiver with delight. 

I pulled his head towards me, now softly massaging his scalp and starting to give him tender kisses. 

His plump lips were so tempting that I began to nibble on them occasionally slipping my tongue between them. The kiss got more and more passionate, our tongues dueling. 

He moaned and broke the kiss to go deeper to lick and kiss my cleavage. His hands now grabbed my love handles which caused me to arch back. 

That movement gave him access to my breasts. He took them in his hands squeezed them together before taking the left nipple into his mouth. He started to swirl his tongue around it, which made me wanting more. I groaned loudly and closed my eyes when he started to suck on it still fondly massaging the other one. 

Then his hands wandered down over my wide hips and thighs then back up over my rotund buttocks, exploring every inch of my curves. He started stroking my belly, going down to the tender line under my belly before wandering between my thighs. 

By that time I stopped to move myself. My hands were lying on the shelf built by his belly when he leaned forward to get better access. I was fully enjoying the sensual feelings of his loving hands on my body, his softness beneath me and his weight pressing heavily on my knee. 


He began to stroke my inner thighs, every now and than gliding over my vagina. Then he started to softly massage the flesh, putting more and more pressure on it, increasing his movement. It didn't take long until I climaxed. He came too, making that beautiful sound that always seemed to come from deep inside. 

I rested on his pillowy mass until he remarked "I think we should get cleaned up before the water runs cold." 

So we started to soap up each others body enjoying the slippery feeling. 

When we finished we rested again on the beach loungers. I couldn't get enough of him. Laying there on his side in his fluffy white bath robe, his belly stretched out in front of him, he really looked like a mighty polar bear. So I had to sneak my hand under the fabric to caress the alluring form. 

"You really like all that flab of mine" he noticed. 

"I don't like it, I love it." I put him right, "You're driving me crazy with your sexy curves." 

"Ok, ok, I got it," he laughed. "So what would you say if we meet tomorrow morning? I want to go with you to the market and later on cook together. And maybe we could continue our mutual activities in a more comfortable surrounding." 

I agreed happily, looking forward to another day with that wonderful man.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, this is getting very hot indeed! It's very sweet the way you describe the two of them together, their bodies, and their interactions. I can almost picture what Jon looks like, you describe him so well. The part about the secret touching under the water made me laugh because of my high school days :blush:. But what is the name of your female character, the "I" in the story? Keep writing, please, this is very interesting.


----------



## searcher (Mar 13, 2015)

Chapter 6

The next morning I drove over to Jon's place. He awaited me again sitting on the open trunk. 

I leaned over his massive stomach, a little awkwardly due to the vast expanse, to kiss him tenderly on the lips, then I hugged him sighing contently. "I already missed this." 

Hugging me back he whispered, "Me too, me too!" 

"Looking beautiful this morning," he was wearing jeans with blue suspenders over a white T-shirt, over them an open blue-white checkered shirt. 

"Don't flatter me" I responded, "You! You're looking really mind-boggling." 

"Do you think you're able to drive my car?" he asked hesitantly. "I've used too much of Tim's time this week and moreover I'd like to be alone with you." 

"That should be no problem", I told him, "I'm used to driving," slightly disappointed that I wouldn't have the chance to sit beside him in the back. 

"Ok, let's go then!" he said, heaved himself up and walked around to the passenger side. 

Surprised I asked him "Do you fit in here? Why did you sit always in the back?" 

He grinned "I wanted to sit beside you. I liked how you were pressed into my side." 

"Oh you naughty little bugger." I exclaimed, slapping him playfully on his convex bulk. "I should be disgusted by your dirty intentions for a poor helpless woman." 

"But, I have to admit it was fantastic and I think I can forgive you." 

Meanwhile Jon squeezed himself on the passenger seat. When I got in I saw him attaching a seat belt extension. 

"Could you help me?" he asked blushing. "I can't fix the seat belt myself." 

Of course I liked to help out. Pulling it, I tried to fasten it in the latch, but it was a tight fit. I had to lift up his overlapping flesh to get to the fastener and then pull until the belt cut deeply into his flesh to get enough length to fit the latch and arrest it. It was a sexy sight! 

"Isn't that too tight?" I worried. He looked a bit like a plump rolled beef roast with his soft flesh pushing through the restraining seatbelt. Although his seat was set in a reclining position, it nevertheless looked very uncomfortable with the abundance of his flesh constrained in such a small space. 

"I'm doing fine," he assured me, "I'm used to it. If you're still able to shift the gears, we can take off." 

Indeed, as I noticed, he was overflowing his seat so that I would probably hit him every time I needed to shift. That was a delicious thought, jostling his overhanging rolls of fat with every gear shift! 

I started the car and soon we noticed that his beefy arm was getting in the way if he didn't clasp his hands on his protruding stomach. Suddenly he stretched out his arm and laid it on my backrest, starting to tenderly caress my neck. 

I really enjoyed this ride, watching this beautiful man beside me, jiggling with every bump on the road, and unconsciously stroking his belly and sides every once in a while, as if to confirm that his fat was still there. It was driving me crazy with desire. 

Far too soon we arrived at the market and I took care to find a parking place with enough space for Jon to get out easily. 

"Great choice!" he laughed, when I opened the door as wide as possible, so that he had no problems exiting the car. 

"I always try to do my best for my man", I teased him.

He thanked me with a kiss and took me by my hand to lead me to the market. 

We wandered slowly through the aisles. It was quite impressive. There were huge stands with every kind of fruit and vegetable one can imagine. They were beautifully arranged and the sellers ballyhooed their goods, offering small samples to everyone. Then there were other stands with cheese, honey, meat and spices. 

"I always liked it here," Jon declared. "Although I haven't been here since I got too fat to walk around. Even after loosing all this weight it 's still too strenuous. But I wanted to share it with you. I'd say we first make a tour to decide what we want and than on the way back we'll buy what we need." 

"It's beautiful here. I'm so glad that you brought me here," I assured him. 

We took a lot of breaks, while Jon rested on a bench or a chair provided by a seller. He seemed to be known by everybody and as soon as they caught sight of him they called "Hello Jon! Long time no see! Come over, take a seat and try some of my ..." Some of them patted him affectionately on the belly, exclaiming "You're looking good, my friend." 

He introduced me with a big smile on his face. "Meet my girlfriend!" 

That caused the others to say "Congratulations. I'm glad that you eventually found the right one. You earned it." Facing me, they said "He's such a great guy." 

I must have mirrored his smile when I heard that and totally agreed with them. 

So it took a lot of time until we were at the end of the market. There was a fish stand with tables and a bench at the wall, where we sat down to have lunch and to discuss what we would need for dinner. 

"I love it here." Jon committed, "It's very exhausting, but I think I should come here more often. Thank you for being so patient with me and my constant need for a break." 

"I'm glad about the breaks myself. And I want you to enjoy your time with me. It is really lovely here and I hope that we can make a lot more trips together in the future." 

"I'd like that too," he confessed. 

We decided to have a plate of shrimp to peel to share and a bouillabaisse as a starter. He announced that he intended to make some antipasti and bruschetta for dinner, followed by homemade pizza and a white chocolate mousse with caramel sauce as desert. 

"Of course we can change that plans if you don't like it!" He assured me. 

But I was very pleased with his menu, and on our way back we bought tomatoes, different onions, champignons, bell peppers, eggplants, olives, fresh garlic and basil as well as buffalo mozzarella and Parmigiano reggiano and Gouda, cantaloupe and Parma ham. 

I carryied most of the groceries as it was clear that he had enough to carry around with himself. On our way back to the car he bid his friends goodbye, promising to be back soon. He was extremely exhausted when we got to the car, panting heavily as usual after walking so far. 

After putting the groceries in the trunk he just managed to squeeze into his seat. I went over to him, rested my head on his pillowy belly, hugging him as far as possible. 

He put his arm around me, stroking me tenderly, whispering softly "I'm so sorry to be of no help to you. I invite you and you have to do all the work." 

"Don't feel sorry. I can barely imagine how difficult it is to carry all that sexiness around," I said, patting his sprawling belly. "So I have to thank you, that you undertook the effort to show me around." I finished by kissing him on his luscious lips. "But I think we have to drive home now, before I start to undress you in public," I teased him. 

We repeated the ordeal to strap him into the seat belt and started our way home. 

He told me that we had to start immediately preparing the dough and some of the antipasti.


----------



## Fiji (Mar 14, 2015)

He looked like "a plump rolled roast." I love that imagery!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Mar 15, 2015)

Another great chapter - congratulations! I loved the way you described in detail how they both had to buckle his seatbelt. I can almost picture the whole scene. You are also very realistic in describing his difficulties in walking around, getting into and out of the car, etc., instead of just pretending these problems don't exist for a man of his size. He is also very apologetic about his own fatness, her carrying the groceries, having to wait for him to rest all the time, and so forth. This strikes me as being very true-to-life also. Nice going. Waiting for more!


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2015)

*Chapter 7*


So at his house, after heaving himself out of the car, he walked directly into the kitchen where he plopped down ponderously on his enormous custom made rolling chair. 

The kitchen was a big room with the appliance unit in one corner. Naturally, it was perfectly equipped and designed; even with a big freezer and a steamer as well as sliding drawers in the floor units. In the other corner there was a sturdy corner bench with a massive table. 

"Please tell me where I can find everything, so you don't have to get up." I told him. 

He rolled over to the table. While I got everything for him he started to cut the vegetables. I was fascinated how quick his plump fingers were working. Then he started to mix the dough for the pizza. 

He told me to put the bell peppers into the oven, braise the red onions with some champignon mushrooms lightly. He added some Balsamico and honey to the onions and we put everything in different bowls. 

Meanwhile he peeled the bell peppers which was a bit messy, as they dripped all over his hands. So when he was finished I decided not to waste the delicious juice and took his hand to lick it clean by putting one finger after the other into my mouth, slowly pulling them out again, while swirling my tongue around them. 

Our eyes locked and he started to pant again. Then he told me to knead the dough. He got up and stood behind me, kissing my neck and whispering in my ear "I've been fantasizing about this so often. Cooking with such a beautiful woman, kneading dough together. It's such a sensual feeling."

He leaned his enormous bulk against me, putting his arms over mine to follow my movements. He couldn't reach my hands because of his outstanding belly, but I enjoyed it so much to feel the squeeze of his soft flesh pressing into my back. With every movement I felt how his rolls shifted against me. A tingly feeling started to build up inside me. I closed my eyes, my head rolled back to lean on his shoulder and I started to grind my bottom against him. 

I didn't notice that I stopped kneading the dough, whilst reveling in the sensation that his touch brought to me until he chuckled: "You were supposed to concentrate on the dough, but I like that I'm able to distract you so easily. I'm sorry to interrupt your reverie but I think that it's kneaded well enough. I need to sit down again and rest a bit." 

I blushed deeply. "Of course you have to sit down. I was totally spaced out." 

I was a bit disappointed that he had to rest so I would be left alone, as he offered shyly, "If you like,.... I would be glad to have some company." 

Beaming I told him that I would love to accompany him and quickly started to clean up. He rolled over to the dishwasher and loaded it. Soon we were ready and he stood up, arched his back, took my hand and lead me to the shower. 

The bathroom was dominated by a big shower with an built in bench on the wall, an additional solid wooden bench in front of it. Jon let himself drop on it ponderously, explaining, "As I won't fit in any tub, I decided to make the shower as comfortable as possible for my needs." 

He wanted to pull off his clothes, but I interrupted him. "Let me help you." 

I kissed him enticingly whilst I started to pull off his shirt, stroking each meaty arm fondly. Then I hugged him before slowly guiding my hands over his broad shoulders to slide the suspenders down. 

"I like the suspenders", I told him, "they look much more comfortable than a belt." 

"They are," Jon confessed, "I hate belts. They are so uncomfortable when I sit down, it hurts." 

"So why did you wear one on Sunday," I asked him. 

"Oh," he grinned sheepishly, "I thought I could hide my figure to make a better impression on the beautiful woman I was dating. As you remember it wasn't the best idea. I'm too big to hide it. How should I've known that you're crazy for all this flab?" 

"I can imagine the impact the sight of all this might have on other woman," I said audaciously, "but with me no hiding is necessary," pulling his T-shirt with one fluid motion over his head. 

He didn't wait, following my movement unconsciously and lifted his arms up. It was a tempting sight, as his moobs were lifted up, giving a clear view on the fat rolls under his arms. I couldn't resist the urge to tickle him on both sides on this tender flesh. 

"Oh no" he laughed, trying to get away by squirming around. But he was trapped in his sitting position in front of me. I really enjoyed all the wobbling, but decided that it was time for further explorations. So I opened the button of his trousers. Sliding my hands beneath the hem, outlining his enormous circumference as far as I could reach. Then I slowly opened the zipper. I thought it impossible, but his belly pushed out even more. 
Then I tenderly slid the trousers down over his sprawling flesh, putting my hands beneath the fabric, letting them slide deeper over the warm skin until I reached the curvature of his overhang. With some effort I lifted it up and pulled it out of its confinement and let it drop back. 

I must have inadvertently licked my lips, because Jon started to grin and told me "Let me help you undress, before you devour me with more than only with your eyes." 

He tried to pull off my shirt, but I had to bend over as he couldn't reach high enough. That brought my breasts directly in front of him and he used the chance to quickly open my bra. He slid it off my shoulders. My breasts plopped out falling heavily on my belly. 
He gasped and whispered "How lovely!" 

Then he pushed them up with his palms, weighing them in his hands, stroking his thumbs over my nipples. I was enjoying the feeling when he started to wander slowly downward over my sides, caressing every roll until he reached my trousers. 
He opened them and pulled them down. Then he raised his hands back up to my hips, letting them roam over my curves and my ample bottom and my big thighs, where he grabbed some flesh. I was a bit embarrassed, as I always thought my thighs were too fat in comparison to the rest of me, but he told me, "Stop it! You look perfect for me." 

So I gave in to his caressing hands, leaning against his soft belly. What a wonderful feeling, I thought; feeling his soft warm skin pressed again my my soft warm skin. My naked breasts sliding over the shelf of his belly, my sensitive nipples sending out arousing feelings. 

But he interrupted my day dreams again reminding me that we wanted to take a shower. He asked me to take off his socks before he stood up and I pulled down his trousers and his briefs. Of course not without caressing his rear as far as possible. 
We stepped out of the puddle of trousers and he led me into the shower.


----------



## searcher (Mar 27, 2015)

Chapter 8

Jon sat down on the bench, in his usual position, his legs wide apart to accommodate his imposing mass. He turned on the water, aiming the cold spray at my feet. I squealed lightly with shock and jumped forward into his warm embrace. He held me tight and safe with his other arm. 

Mischievously he declared "That was for the tickling! But I like your reaction!" 

I was nearly lying on his mighty shelf of flesh, trying to snuggle deeper into his soft body. My right arm was totally covered between his rolls, my left arm followed the copious contours of his stomach. He tentatively raised the shower head, asking me if the temperature was right. It was just fine and he started to shower us. I looked around and found shower gel and a sponge. It smelled like milk and honey, the faint scent I will forever associate with him, and when I rubbed the foam was really smooth. 

Then I started to soap his arms and chest inch by inch, enjoying the squidgy feeling beneath my fingers. I paid special attention to his impressive breasts, which looked even bigger propped up by his belly, lifting them up high, to be able to get underneath, then swirling around each in spirals until I teased around his nipples. 

Finally I decided to go deeper, but soon noticed that it was impossible to get any further. His rolls were so big, I wasn't able to get between the folds while he was sitting. 

So I told him "I'm sorry, but I think you have to stand up again." 

"I know," he stated, "but I'd like to give back that favor to you." 

With that he took the sponge out of my hands and started to caress me equally. He asked me to turn around so that he could start with my back. I loved the feeling of the lightly scratchy sponge and his smooth hand. He let his hands roam over my love handles and my curvy hips to my wide bottom. He slowly massaged the round cheeks before he continued with my outer and than my inner thighs as far as he could reach. Then he slapped me jokingly on my bottom and asked me to turn around again. 

I stole a quick kiss before he continued with his task. This time starting from my dimpled knees over my thighs, up to my belly, stating, "I want the best part at the end. I love how soft you are everywhere." 

"That's coming from the king of jelly rolls," I teased him. 

He smirked "Sorry, but you 're padded perfectly my beautiful little butterball. Especially my favourite parts.", starting to fondle my breasts. 

"I'm sorry to interrupt you, but I think it's my turn again" I told him. 

He pouted and gave each nipple a tender kiss before handing me the sponge. 

I instructed him to stand up and turn around, that I could reach his back, giving him my hand to help him get up easier. With a deep sigh he pulled himself up. 

I started to lather his broad back, caressing the big rolls that stretched from his breasts into his back, building an impressive pair of back boobs, the deep vertical fold in the middle down to his enormous round ass globes and over his fat dimpled thighs which met each other to the knees, down to his sturdy calves. 

Then I asked him to turn around. Meanwhile I knelt on the floor as it was easier than to bend over. 

Now I started with his shins, to his knees, were his thighs started to overlap. I gently pushed his legs wide apart to slide higher on the inside.Then I had to stop. His colossal overhang was blocking my way. 

I timidly asked him "Could you please hold up your belly as far as possible?" 

He turned crimson red, but after gazing at me with an inquiring look he put his hands under his apron and with substantial effort hefted it up. He had to arch back considerably to give me access to the hidden treasure. 

First I followed the sensitive crease where his overhang started, roaming over the soft skin of his underbelly. Then I reached between the legs to slide over his perineum to his now fully erected member. I payed full attention to it and I was tempted to suck on it, but I noticed that Jon couldn't hold up any longer. That must have been at least 100 lbs in his hands. So I gave a tender kiss to the head, declaring "Ready!" 

Immediately Jon let his belly drop down not considering that I was still kneeling in front of him. So it bounced down heavily into my face which made me giggle. 

Embarrassed he started to stutter an apology, but quickly shut up, as I pressed my face deep into that soft wobbling mass in front of me. In addition I hugged his convex belly with my arms, pressing the sides up so that I was even more immersed by him. My tongue was testing the smooth skin until I needed to breath again. 

When I looked up over his protruding stomach he was all smiles, stating "You're just amazing!" 

"So stop smiling like a fool and help me get up. I'm getting stiff down here." I demanded with a grin. 

He helped me up and kissed me tenderly. We rinsed the remaining foam off and left the shower. 

Outside he sat down on his bench "I'm really exhausted by now." 

I took one of the big fluffy towels that were hanging over a radiator on the wall, telling him to relax. "I will take care of you." 

I dried him up as far as possible before he lead me to the bedroom. 

It was a big room. In the middle was a big king-sized bed. 

"I don't like to bump into things so I put two smaller rooms together to be comfortable. And the bed is reinforced with stones," he explained to me. "So you can be sure it won't break down, even under our combined weight." 

"Good to know," I answered beckoning, adding "Lay down now and relax. I will dry you off." 

With a deep-drawn sigh he lay back, declaring how good it was to relieve his back. I told him to move over a bit and he wiggled himself to the middle, his mass swaying around madly with that exercise. Of course I enjoyed the sight, but he was panting again, his body heaving up and down with every breath. His belly spread out over him like a huge pillow, the flab touching the bed on both sides. 

So I knelt beside him and started to dry him thoroughly, lifting up every roll and his big overhang. Then I noticed lotion on the night stand and decided to fulfill my task properly. With circling motions I massaged the lotion onto his soft flesh. My fingers sinking deep in the pillowy mass. 

Meanwhile he had closed his eyes and by the soft purrs that where coming from his lips he was enjoying the treat. So I continued with his legs, stroking them upward to help them release water. When I finished the second leg I heard a soft snoring. He was asleep. 

So I lay down beside him, snuggling as deep as possible, without disturbing him, under the overlapping flesh on his side. My arm stretched possesively over his stomach I was totally content with the moment.


----------



## searcher (Apr 3, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]Chapter 9

I must have fallen asleep myself as it was getting dark when I noticed Jon trying to move away from me.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"You've already had enough of me?" I mumbled.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"I think I'll never get enough of you!" he confessed turning around to face me.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]As I was still snuggled so deep under him he squished me unintentionally under his overflowing flab. I wasn't able to hold back an ecstatic moan which caused him to roll back. But I instantly strengthened my grip around his belly, begging him to stay.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"But I'm too heavy, I will hurt you," he objected.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"Silly boy", I countered, "I'm not made of sugar," adding "I can't get enough of you" pushing my leg between his soft thighs, rubbing our voluptuous bodies against each other. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Jon started to kiss me tenderly, but the more I clutched and massaged him the more passionate he got. He sucked at my lips, pushing his tongue inside my mouth, searching for mine to dance around in a passionate fight of dominance. My knee was pressed into his crotch. The sensitive underside of his enormous belly squeezed against my upper leg whilst his taut round thigh was constantly rubbing against my clitoris. The movement was driving me wild. I was getting wetter and wetter when I noticed his penis sliding in and out in the fold between my belly and my thigh, nicely lubed by his pre-cum. His hands were roaming feverously over my body, as if he too couldn't get enough of me. Feeling the weight and pressure of his enormous body, his rolls squeezing and stroking against mine, his frantic thrusting, and his tongue devouring me, brought me higher and higher. He increased his thrusting and with a last shiver he arched his back, pressing himself even more against me and with a deep loud growl he came into that crevice which caused me to climax too. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]We stayed like this for some minutes, both panting heavily until I had to admit, "Now you're getting a bit heavy."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]He was still lying partially overflowing me and we had some problems to disentangle our sticky limbs. Even his legs felt heavy now. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]He rolled over on his back and I watched yearningly, already missing his warmth, how his masses swayed back in their overflowing position.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Jon smiled at me, took my hand and kissed it, "My sweet bundle of joy, you're definitely unique." [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"That's only you. You're soooo driving me wild!" I answered passionately. "But I'm not only admiring your figure. I also like your cooking skills," I teased him, "and therefore we have to get up to prepare our dinner."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I went to the bathroom, coming back with a wet towel to clean him up. Then I returned to the bathroom to clean myself. When I came back he sat on the edge of the bed struggling to put on a pair of giant-sized sweatpants and a tent-like T-shirt. I gave him a hand to help him up, marveling how those clothes fit him so well. The T-shirt fellloosely over his immense girth.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"It's an older one," he explained, "but I like to be comfortable in the kitchen."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]With that he squeezed his supple mass past me, heading for the kitchen. But not without lasciviously stroking with one finger over my naked breasts and promising me "We'll come back here soon."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]When I entered the kitchen he was sitting on his chair at the table, whipping something white in a bowl. "I melted white chocolate with cream in the morning. Now dessert is ready."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Then he asked me to go out on the terrace to cut some fresh parsley, chives, marjoram and oregano which he started to chop at an unbelievable speed. In the meantime I greased two 12" pizza pans.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Jon took the prepared dough, kneaded it again and then divided it into two pieces. He plated one piece and started to stretch it, swirled it in the air like a perfect pizza baker until it had the right size and continued with the second. He put them into the pans and opened a jar, explaining that he always has some homemade tomato sauce in the house which he distributed on the dough.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]He asked me to chop some red peppers, champignons, and onions.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Meanwhile he added the herbs to the prepared antipasti, cut tomatoes and mozzarella in slices and prepared bruschetta.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]He arranged everything in small bowls on a big plate, adding olives and fresh bread.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Then he put some slices of salami on one quarter of each pizza, champignons on the next, then red peppers, and on the last quarter spinach. Everything was topped with the onions, pepperoni, a bit of garlic, grated cheese and mozzarella. On top of that he put some thin slices of tomato.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Then he smiled at me, "If you're hungry we can start with dinner. Would you please set the table?"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Meanwhile he performed more 'magic' and in no time made caramel sauce for dessert. I was really impressed by his cooking skills.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Jon wanted to sit on the bench for dinner, so we pulled the table away until he was seated. He opened a bottle of slightly chilled Lambrusco and we toasted to us. He then put again his napkin into his collar and spread it over his huge stomach, winking, "It's a looong way ...," pointing to his bulging belly. [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Then we started to devour the wide variety of antipasti. Every so often he put a sample of something on his fork offering it to me. "You have to try this", followed by a tender kiss. Everything was very sensual and I was getting a bit dizzy from the sparkling wine and the romantic atmosphere. We talked and laughed a lot. [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]When we finished I put the pizza in the oven. A delicious smell filled the air and indeed it tasted wonderful too.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]After this we were quite full and decided to wait with dessert. [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]We settled on the couch in front of the TV. As he told me earlier he liked to watch horror films. First I thought the bloody ones, but he meant the more psychological ones which I like too, although I have the habit of shutting my eyes and covering my ears if it gets too scary. So I agreed to watch a DVD.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]First we sat side by side, but when the first frightening scene came I took his hand, pulled my feet up and laid my head on his belly. When the thrill increased I looked for shelter in his arms, telling him jokingly "Now I know why you like horror films. There's no way to get a woman in your arms faster."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Then I thought about it. "I can only imagine one other way."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"How?" he asked curious.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"If you pull off your shirt," I stated.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]He laughed his loveable full-body-shaking laugh and said "You may be right with the first one, but if I'd pull off my shirt the women would flee even faster."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"Not me!" I stated.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"I'm willing to agree to this, as I remember how fast you jumped at me when you got first sight of my naked belly," he had his delight in teasing me.[/FONT]


----------



## searcher (Apr 5, 2015)

Chapter 10

To distract him from my not so ladylike behaviour I decided to ask for dessert. 


"Of course," he answered, and he tried to heave himself up. I told him to stay seated. So he asked me to bring the two bowls from the fridge and to put the sauce in the microwave for a few seconds.


When I came back he thanked me, "That's so thoughtful of you. You know it's really very strenuous for me to stand up from the couch. It's very comfortable to sit on, but not to get up from."


He poured some warm caramel sauce over the mousse and offered me a spoon. I tried it, licking the spoon flirtatiously. It was fantastic. He fed me the whole bowl, stealing some tender kisses in between. It was very rousing and I wanted to touch him so badly, but as his belly occupied his lap I could only sit beside him.


So I asked coquettishly "What about moving to the bed? I think it will be much more suitable." Of course he happily agreed and I helped him heave up his bulk. As he waddled to the bedroom, I took the dishes into the kitchen. 


When I entered the bedroom he was already naked, stealing from me the joy of undressing him. But I had something equally interesting in mind. 


"What's this?" asked Jon, seeing me with a bowl hidden under a towel.

"That's a surprise. I hope you will like it," I answered mysteriously. "Please lie down."

I put the bowl on the nightstand and turned towards him. He lay on his side, his enormous sack of flesh sprawling out in front of him, forming deep craters where it followed gravity. One could clearly see that there had once been much more of him.

I patted it slightly, creating little waves. But I had something different in mind.

"Please close your eyes," I begged him. Then I took the hidden bowl with warm caramel sauce and started to pour some on my nipples. Then I dipped my finger in the bowl and smeared some on his plump lips. He started to lick his lips and then he took my finger in his mouth, licking it clean. Then I told him to open his eyes. 

"You like it?" I asked hesitantly.

"Oh yeah, what a great serving idea." he grinned.

He tried to reach my breasts with his mouth but due to his belly they were too far away. I had to slide higher so that he could take them easily in his mouth. He started to lick and suck at them sensually. As I was lying so high, I could only reach his head and shoulders with my hands. So I was mussing his wonderful dark hair, massaging his scalp, ruffling his beard, stroking his broad padded shoulders and bathing in the emotions he created deep inside me. From time to time I poured some more caramel over my breasts. I arched my back to have more skin contact and positioned my leg over his belly, starting to massage it softly with my foot.

Then I decided that I wanted to relish that experience too and instead of topping my nipples I let it drop on his in order to reciprocate his arousing ministrations.

I let my hand follow the big soft roll his breasts were forming under his arms, to the front, kneading them like the dough earlier, constantly licking and tenderly nibbling on them. He rolled back so that I could reach both breasts, drawing my attention again to the wobbling mass of his belly. I couldn't resist and let a trace of caramel drip like paint on a huge canvas. It ended in a heart-shaped form around his deep hanging navel. Then I started to go down that path. It was amazing how my licking tongue let his flesh jiggle. When I came to the heart I took turns with the left and the right side until I arrived at the peak.

There I noticed that it was like a road map which showed me where to go. So I asked Jon to spread his legs and I kneeled between them. I started to play with his belly, creating waves like on the ocean. I grabbed his love handles, to push them up like a mountain in front of me. It felt so beautiful. Then I laid down on this adorable pillow, slowly swaying back and forth and asking "am I too heavy?"

"Oh no" Jon assured me, "that's fantastic. Everything you do turns me on."

I noticed that he was moaning with each of my movements and decided to go down further.

I had to push up his remarkable overhang to free his fully erect penis. Tenderly I caressed his soft underbelly before I started to stroke the soft fat accumulated around his shaft, touching it from time to time unintentionally. He started to pant louder and to arch his back, trying to get more attention.

Bending over him I blew cool air over the head. He held his breath only to gasp when I slid my tongue along the thick vein of his member. Holding back his mass with my shoulder I started to circle the head of his shaft ever so methodically. Then I changed to lick around the corona, tasting it like a scoop of ice cream, before I wrapped my lips around the head.

My tongue was swirling around it whilst burying my face deep into his fat pad, then slowly going up to the top.

Jon had started to fondle himself as he couldn't reach me. He was totally lost and moaned loudly when I slid down again. 

With my other hand I gently stroked over his perineum and his balls, which I could only feel beneath all that fat. I noticed a faint fluttering deep inside him that told me that he couldn't take much more. 

He started with his bearlike growls. So after bopping a few times up and down I sucked in.

With a loud guttural cry he exploded into my mouth.

I released his belly in its pillowy form and laid my head on it. He was panting so much that his whole belly was rising and falling tremendously. I felt like a ship in a storm being tossed about by the waves created by his enormous belly.

Trying to get back his breath he whispered "Oh Kate, what are you doing to me!" 

"You like it?" I asked 

"What a question", he panted, "that was indescribable."

I moved beside him, lying on my side so that he was able to envelope me with his strong arms.


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 8, 2015)

*I* love the title “The Taste of Luck”
And as you say a “romance between a SBHM and a BBW - it starts slowly” but Oh my goodness! Does it get hot, *Hot, HOT ?*
Others have rightly praised your writing and vivid descriptions of Jon’s physical attractions (including the realities of his mobility/endurance).

Two questions remain in my mind 
1
So where is this wonderful valley? From the food and market descriptions I pictured it Italian - one of the northern German speaking former Austrian alpine valleys maybe, but early references to High School makes it sound US &#8211; Oregon or Washington State perhaps? But does the US have such markets? 
2
And why are you so reticent about your own charms? (Jon’s 350 lbs “butterball”) - Wow! 
This reader would enjoy you sharing a little more of his delight in *yo**u* !

Many thanks for a great read.
L


----------



## searcher (Apr 12, 2015)

Chapter 11


On Thursday midday I got very nervous. My parents had invited Jon for coffee.

I had to persuade my mother that the conservatory wouldn't be appropriate and too cold, because there was no way Jon would fit into the chairs there, not to speak of them holding his weight. So I set the table in the living room, doubting if this was really a better choice, as the sofa was low set. The best would be the armchair.

I had called Jon in the morning to ask if he had time.

It was late last night when I left him. He was a bit disappointed that I didn't sleep over, but I promised him to do so the next night. We planned to meet for dinner at the hotel. He said he had to work in the morning as he wasn't supposed to be on vacation.

So I was quite anxious about how this meeting now would develop.
When the bell rang I raced to the door, but my father beat me to it. He seemed to be waiting for Jon, too. So he opened the door to a red-faced, sweating and heavily panting man. The house was built against a hill, so he had to walk up the stairs from the parking lot to the door on the second floor.

He looked adorable, wearing black slacks, with a black shirt flowing loosely over his bulk.

My father just stared at the impressive form in front of him. I pushed past him, hugged Jon, gave him a quick kiss and introduced them. My father got back his manners and led him inside.

I whispered "Take the armchair" to Jon.

In the living room he took one look at the sofa, gave me a thankful smile, and tried to sit on the armchair. Unfortunately it wasn't built for a man of his stature. So he had to squeeze himself into it, the armrests pushing his belly on the sides so that it piled up on his lap, overflowing it. As he wasn't able to spread his legs, he was forced to lean back which made him look even more voluminous.

My mother seemed equally as shocked as my father and asked me to help her with coffee.

In the kitchen she started to interrogate me. "How can you date him? He is so fat. He looks like a whale. I thought you said he lost a lot of weight?"

"He lost a lot of weight," I defended my friend, "and I like how he looks."

"Are you mad? I'm sure this infatuation will be over as soon as you get to know the reaction of others."

"I'm quite sure that this &#8216;infatuation’ is not merely temporary. I like him for his personality and, as you should know, I don't give a shit about other people!" I made my point clear. "And don't dare to say anything about his weight," I hissed at her, before rushing out, leaving her behind speechless.

When I got into the living room I was glad to notice my father and Jon stayed with the weather in their conversation. I gave Jon his cup in hand, as I thought it would be impossible for him to bend over to reach the table. Then I offered him some biscuits, glad that we had no cake and therefore no use for a plate.

My parents stared accusingly at the biscuits, clearly thinking how could he still eat biscuits at his size.

The conversation changed to Jon and his life. My father started to ask him where he lived and seemed reasonably impressed when he heard that he owned the house he lived in. Then he questioned him about what he did for a living. I felt like a teenager during this interrogation, but Jon answered animatedly about the improvements they had made at the hotel and the restaurant and soon the conversation changed to not so personal themes.

After an hour Jon told us, "I'm sorry, but I made a reservation for 6 o'clock. I think we should leave now to be on time. I will send Tim a message that he can fetch us now."

I stood up and gave him my hand to help him get out of the restricting chair. I could only imagine the thoughts of my parents when he heaved himself up with obvious difficulties.

Outside he hugged and kissed me asking "Do you think they might approve of me?"

"I think that will need some time," I told him. "They need to get accustomed to your size. But that doesn't matter at all. I fully approve of you," I assured him.

He took my hand and we slowly walked to the waiting car.

When we got to the hotel I was really surprised that he led me to a table in a secluded corner with benches around. It was beautifully decorated with roses and candles. I was glad that I had dressed up a bit.

He asked me what I would like for an aperitif, and we agreed on prosecco with elderflower syrup, when suddenly his sister appeared. She bade me welcome and asked if she might sit with us for the aperitif.

She explained, "Jon set me right the other day because I was so cold to you. He insisted you're not the money-mad minx I thought. So please accept my apologies. I only wanted to protect my little brother."

I assured her that I fully understood her worries but not her presumptions. "How could you say that no woman would be attracted by him?" I asked her. "I think your little brother is quite the eye catcher."

"Eye catcher might be right," Jon laughed, "but not in a positive way."

"Don't always belittle yourself," I admonished Jon, patting him tenderly on his belly.

"Only because you can't leave your hands off me for more than five minutes doesn't mean others think the same way," he countered.

"That's better for me, otherwise maybe I wouldn't have been able to get your attention," I voiced my fears, "but I still don’t understand it."

"OK, OK, I’ll leave you love birds alone," Jon's sister sighed smiling.

We had a wonderful dinner. He took my hand in his, stroking it softly with his thumb. We again laughed a lot. After the main course I suddenly heard music coming from around the corner.

Jon grinned impishly, "Tonight we have a dancing event for our hotel guests. I thought you might like to dance."

I was very surprised. "I'd like to dance with you, if you dare, as I'm not used to dancing. But isn't it too much of a strain for you?"

"Oh, I'm sure one slow dance won't be a problem," he assured me.

So when they started to play a slow waltz, he asked me for the dance. He led me into the next room, where they had made room for a dance floor.

Luckily it was not so crowded. Jon was a great dancer. Pressing me with his strong arms against his protruding front, he lead me around confidently.

Feeling the movement of his body, his hand softly stroking my back, we were floating over the floor. I felt like I was in heaven. My eyes were locked with his amazing dark brown eyes.

Too soon the dance was over. Jon kissed my lips and led me back to our table, apologizing "I'd like to hold you in my arms and dance the whole night. But it's quite exhausting. I need to sit down again."

"I'd like to be in your arms the whole night, too," I assured him, "but not necessarily dancing."

We were just sitting down when dessert arrived. It was a variety of fresh fruits with fruit sorbets served on one plate with little hearts painted with strawberry sauce on it.

"That's the dessert for the candlelight dinner, which I created for honeymooners and couples," Jon explained to me.

It looked fantastic and it tasted fantastic. We savored it, feeding each other in turn.

When we finished the music changed to a slow love song.

Jon led me again to the dance floor. He hugged and kissed me, slowly swaying to the music. This time I had my arms around his neck, enjoying his soft embrace.

Then we went outside to wait for Tim, sitting on a bench in the dark. I snuggled against Jon who as always was emanating his comfortable warmth. The stars were twinkling above and I thanked him for that wonderful romantic evening.

"But the evening is not over yet, or do you want to go home now?" he asked me anxiously.

"Of course not," I assured him, "I promised to stay with you tonight. But I think the night will be less romantic and more passionate."


----------



## searcher (Apr 21, 2015)

Chapter 12

At his place we went straight to the bedroom. Jon laid back on the bed sighing "It's so good to relax."

"Oh no, get up", I told him, "we need to get your clothes off before you can relax. Come on, let me help you."

He accepted my offered hands to help him sit up again. Then I started to unbutton his shirt telling him how handsome he looked. Under the shirt he was wearing a black skin tight wife beater, emphasizing every roll of his opulent figure. I followed the shape of his breasts with my hands. Roaming deeper I outlined every fold I found until I got to his trousers, where I started to pull out his shirt and take it off. There was so much fabric to his shirt, but then again there was so much man filling it up! Finally I got the shirt dislodged from his trousers and pulled it over his head revealing his beautiful mountainous belly, part of which was still hidden beneath his tight trousers.

I kissed him softly before pushing him so that he was lying on the bed, which enabled me to lift up his feet and take off his shoes and socks, after which I gave him a short foot massage on each side. I was rewarded by a satisfied sigh.

But I had other things on my mind and I asked Jon to move over to the middle of the bed and to spread his legs wide apart. I knelt between his enormous thighs and opened his trousers, slowly pulling down the zipper. Then I grabbed with both hands into his slacks to free his belly. I lifted it up and let it spread out over the slacks.

I couldn't resist, I had to lay down on that soft pillow at least for a short moment.

Playing with his side rolls, pushing them up from time to time, feeling like bouncing around on a trampoline, I could have stayed there forever, but I reminded myself that I hadnt reached my goal yet. So I stood up and tugged at the legs of his trousers to pull them down. He had to lift one side of his bottom after the other so that it could slide down, which caused his belly to sway madly from one side to the other as he wiggled himself free of his slacks.

I nearly lost my focus again, but then I climbed on the bed, letting my hands roam over his wide hips and his massive back whilst he wiggled around in order to allow me to pull his pants down. But they were still stuck in the front under his overlapping belly. So I kissed his belly before pushing it up to get to the waistband of his boxers. I was holding it back with my forehead so I could slide the boxers down with both hands. When I had them down as far as his thighs, I sat back, causing his overhang to slap down with a soft plop. Oh, it was really hard to concentrate on my plans, and not get distracted by all that sexy swaying and jiggling mass. I playfully told him that his belly was a "perpetual motion machine" and that I loved seeing the movement of all his delicious blubber, eliciting yet another contented sigh.

I stood up, dimmed the light, lit some candles that were standing on a cabinet and put on some music. I took off my shoes and socks and started to dance for my fat lover.

I'm not a good dancer, but I tried to move my body as sexy as possible to the music. I was accentuating every curve of my body with my hands, letting my hips and bottom rotate provocatively. I licked my lips and started to slowly open my jeans and to slide them down. They were quite tight and I hoped that I didn't look too ridiculous by wiggling them down. Turning around I bent over a bit, gyrating my ample but very shapely buttocks. I let my trousers down, stepped out and kicked them out of the way.

When I looked up, I noticed that Jon had changed his position. He was now lying on his side, facing me and slowly stroking himself.

"That's a nice show you're giving me," he told me. "I'd like to see more!"

Encouraged, I started to meticulously unbutton my blouse, starting with the lower part.

So as I was still swaying with the music, my belly peeked out from time to time as well as my black lace panties. When only the buttons over the bra were left, I stopped and started to let my fingers roam enticingly over my thighs, hips and skin. I started to make slight stretching movements.

Jon's eyes were fixed on me, he had arched his back to get better access to his member and he started to moan.

I opened the last remaining buttons, briefly thinking about ripping them off for the effect, but since it was my favorite blouse, I restrained myself.

Still swaying along with the music I let the fabric fall to the floor, showing off my nice black bra. I roamed with my hands all over my body before I slowly opened it. Freed of the bra, my heavy breasts started to sway with my every movement. Jon definitely seemed to be liking my striptease show, at least as far as I could conclude from his fully erect penis peeking out from beneath its protective layer of fat.

So I started to move faster. Sliding down my panties seductively, I told him "Don't dare to come now. Please try to hold on."

Jon grinned impishly "Oh no, I would like to try something out. It was always a fantasy of mine. Are you up to something different?"

"I trust you that it's not something too kinky. And I think I would like nearly everything if there is a naked Jon involved," I teased him.

"So, please help me up and follow me," was his cryptic answer.


----------



## Fiji (Apr 23, 2015)

Jon's a lucky guy!


----------

